# rosy red minnows



## el-josho (Sep 25, 2006)

when i get my new tank could i use my old one for keeping minniw feeder fish,it is 15 gallon and would i be able to keep 10 rosy reds in it and feed my ps like one every week,thanks


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If you want to feed your Piranha's live fish (something I wouldn't do on a regular basis, however!), don't go for Goldfish, Minnows or Rosy Reds - these fish, and many others with them, contain an enzyme called Thiaminase, which breaks down Vitamin B1 (Thiamine), which over time may lead to growth and development problems, possibly weakening your piranha's or even severly reducing their life expectancy.
If you want to feed live fish from time to time, stick with 'safe' species, such as Tetra's, Guppies, Sword Tails, Mollies, or small (baby) Cichlids - all these fish do not contain Thiaminase.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> If you want to feed your Piranha's live fish (something I wouldn't do on a regular basis, however!), don't go for Goldfish, Minnows or Rosy Reds - these fish, and many others with them, contain an enzyme called Thiaminase, which breaks down Vitamin B1 (Thiamine), which over time may lead to growth and development problems, possibly weakening your piranha's or even severly reducing their life expectancy.
> If you want to feed live fish from time to time, stick with 'safe' species, such as Tetra's, Guppies, Sword Tails, Mollies, or small (baby) Cichlids - all these fish do not contain Thiaminase.


Very well said ^^^^^

Also, you can feed a ton of other foods: flake food (when small), pellets, krill, brine shrimp (when small), white fish fillets, beefheart (as a treat), squid, shrimp (raw with shells on).

Other than that, your 15g tank will be perfect to raise "clean" feeders in. FYI, guppies reproduce very quickly so that could reduce the frequency of having to buy them. With any feeder you decide to go with, gut load them so that they add more benefits to your piranha.


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

g rossi

rocketronnie


----------



## el-josho (Sep 25, 2006)

??????


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

luciferzone said:


> g rossi
> 
> rocketronnie


what does that mean?


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> g rossi
> 
> rocketronnie


what does that mean?
[/quote]

same guy


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

luciferzone said:


> g rossi
> 
> rocketronnie


what does that mean?
[/quote]

same guy








[/quote]
If you have problems with another member, hit the report button. No need to make posts like this.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Judazzz said:


> If you want to feed your Piranha's live fish (something I wouldn't do on a regular basis, however!), don't go for Goldfish, Minnows or Rosy Reds - these fish, and many others with them, contain an enzyme called Thiaminase, which breaks down Vitamin B1 (Thiamine), which over time may lead to growth and development problems, possibly weakening your piranha's or even severly reducing their life expectancy.
> If you want to feed live fish from time to time, stick with 'safe' species, such as Tetra's, Guppies, Sword Tails, Mollies, or small (baby) Cichlids - all these fish do not contain Thiaminase.


Very well said Judazzz.

Hater


----------

